# turn signal problems



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

like to say hello, im new to the import world just picked upa 92 NX2000 the problem is i have no turn sgnals of emergency flashers i've checked every possible thing under the hood and under the dash the fuses are good and so are all the bulbs i thought it was my flasher relay but i can't seem to track it down anywhere in the car the owners manual is useless and so was the chiltons book i bought can anyone help???

thanx

Rich


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*No turn signals?*

Make sure that the plug for the emergency flashers is plugged in. I know that on my sentra, if that plug isn't plugged in...I get nothing. I hope your problem is something as easy as that.


----------



## TomAters (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello, I'm having the same issue in my Sentra with the the four-ways and signals not working. Now when you're talking about checking the plug. You are referring to the hazard button correct? The one in the console?


----------

